# What would you do?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I've been contemplating...
Vehicles.

We've talked about and I've pretty much made up my mind I want to trade our SUV in at tax time and get a used truck that is in good shape, dependable, etc.

But I've also been wondering if we should try to fix our SUV and just buy a small trailer?

I am so confused. We have a 2001 Oldsmobile Bravada, body is in great shape, but the front doors BOTH need new hinges. And not sure how much it will cost, guessing over $100 to do both since they are a bit complicated to do from what I hear...

Here's a list...get ready LOL
*The ABS light is on for the speed sensor on the drivers side. I was told that isn't an issue...

*Check engine light is on. Something is up with the sensor in the gas tank and now there is something else possibly the thermostat? I need to have it read again.

*Needs brakes and eventually new tires. The tires can wait a little while.
Brakes need to be done soon.

*During the summer if you used the air conditioner it was miss and would die every time you put on the brakes. We couldn't figure this out? Otherwise it runs just fine - no issues with using the heater...

*small leak in the radiator but hasnt' been an issue in over a year since we used the stop leak stuff. Figure we treat it every now and then and it may not be a problem.

*overall needs to be gone through, if it has a fuel filter I know it needs to be changed.

I really REALLY don't want to sink $$ into it, but so far these are the only things I can see that is wrong with it. We paid cash for it 4 years ago. Has a little over 100,000 miles.

However, I don't know what kind of trade in value we can get <we won't give it away!>, and we don't want to owe any $$ on a vehicle either.

I'm thinking maybe to find a good, reputable, but inexpensive <reasonable> mechanic and get a rundown of everything it needs vs. buying another vehicle.

It's a gas gussler, but IMO most v6 & v8's are. I am not going to get a 'new' vehicle so I don't know if getting something else will really help the gas usage issue. I don't drive it much anyway, mostly just a few local trips a week.

Sorry to drag this out, I am just not sure. If your not familiar with a Bravada, they are just like a Chevy Blazer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like in your heart... you are wanting to keep the SUV and fix it....

I would have a mechanic give you a free estimate on what it would cost.... 
All those things mentioned ...will cost a lot of money to repair....

Of course with this economy or even without ...with any trade ins...the bad part is... the dealer always wants to make money and really shorts the customer...they never pay what Kelly Blue book is.... with 100,000 miles on your vehicle.. the mechanical condition it is in... blue book is even less ...which is so unfair...
Plus.. tax licensing ect before you get out the door... with a new(used) auto.... you will have to pay out of pocket unfortunately.... and won't get much for it.... 

A lot of people sale their vehicles through craigslist or just off the street...that is where you will get more for your vehicle.......

It is so unfair ....that we buy a vehicle..that is say.. $10,000..after tax and license ect ..we owe ....$18,000 and a few years later... the dealer wants to give you $5,000 ...if is very frustrating.... :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt sink anymore into a dying vehicle - when the repairs keep comign and coming its time to upgrade and buy something that doesnt need more then maintenance. 

a truck is much more economical - at least here in NJ since you hae to pay more in tolls (everywhere there are tolls!!!) if you have more then 2 axles. Plus the time and energy to hook up a trailer. 

I bought a cap for my 2005 Toyota Tacoma (4 doors V6 4wheel drive) cost me 15,200.00 to purchase from an individual off CL and it had 127,000 miles on it. They HOLD their value. Others in the same catigory were going for 18,000+ so I knew it was a good deal. Gas: about 20-21mpg

I previously had a 1997 Ford Ranger V6 4WD( was broken after a few years of me having bought it 2004). Gas: about 18-19mpg

Love my truck and wont ever be without one if I can help it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. Thankfully no tolls here, and I don't drive very often, BUT I am considering getting a part time job next fall when my youngest starts school.
We'll start looking into prices on craigslist and auto trader classifieds. We bought this SUV to replace a car that my husband totaled in 2007, so we didn't have a whole lot of time to shop around, and didn't realize Bravadas were no longer made or could have issues.
The issues didn't really start getting annoying until about a year or so ago...
And we were ripped off by a mechanic on top of that. Not the trucks fault, but still...

We need something that all 5 of us can ride in, but I don't see my husband wanting to get anything we can't pay cash for plus try to trade in the SUV <he is REALLY GOOD at talking down the sales people>. He's not wanting to add another monthly payment and we've always paid outright for our vehicles.
They wanted $7500 or something like thatfor the SUV. My husband got it out the door w/taxes for $6500. He keeps them working until he gets what he wants LOL

If we can't find a truck then hopefully a better SUV or maybe even a van? Especially since we have 3 kids.

Guess we'll see what happens


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...hope it all works out.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My Tacoma seats 5 very comfortably. Its what you call a king cab.

They are more expensive but totally worth it! 

I saved up for mine for 3 1/2 years so I wouldn't have a payment.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I has a 2000 Bravada and I traded it in 2 1/2 years ago and got 1500 for it. They are not worth much because they were kind of a problem car. Mine had all those same issues plus a few others. Personally I would not put anymore money into it because you will not get it back out of it. Winter is a great time to trade in any 4x4 in a climate that gets snow you will get more money if traded in in the winter. Just like you will pay less for any car or 2x4 vehicle in the winter and vise versa in the summer. That bravada was horrible with gas but I think their are alot of better SUV's and small trucks now that you will save on gas. My mom has a 4 door dodge dakota 2x4. I am not really a dodge fan because they rust fast, have alot of control problems as far as windows and locks and other small issues but the thing gets 20 city and 26 highway. Just research hard core before buying anything. maybe another SUV would work good with your family but you will want a trailer or maybe get a 4 door small truck and you have both bases covered. I hope this atleast helps a little since you have had to read it all.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

With kids the "suv" part is excellent for the room and I can tow anything! On the weekends, when my daughter has her FFA shows I hook up the trailer and away we go--just mom and kids (hubby works on Saturdays). During the week I stop by the feed store w/the flatbed and they load it up--I don't even need hubby :laugh: 

My kids can eat back there; watch TV and anything else :laugh: I like that I sit far enough up from them I can actually tune out them and their friends!

You have several kids and and are into FFA and 4H so your Bravada is a nice vehicle for that sort of thing--toting around alot. Also, a king cab truck would be nice too. Your Bravada may be worth fixing up IF they can actually "fix" the things that are going wrong w/it. In my experience when a veh. begins to die I can take it to the shop over and over and it will still continue to decline. But...others have better luck w/that sort of thing. The thing is the bigger SUV's are very expensive these days! I know I will be driving mine till it coughs, rolls over and dies!! ( I hope MANY MANY moons from now )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I appreciate it greatly! I definitely agree, putting $$ into it will not help it's value at all. 
I think as soon as the holidays are over we'll start looking on line to see what is out there and get an idea of what we can get into without straining our finances too much as we have so much we need to do next year including probably redoing the roof on our house, and HOPEFULLY some interior remodeling that we need to get done. 

I really like Chevy myself, my husband likes Toyota. So we'll see what happens. I am okay with getting another SUV or a truck, just as long as we can all fit comfortably. I'm going to keep my eyes out for goat trailers....I see them listed on craigslist now and then. That or a decent horse trailer. We won't use it too much, so I don't want anything big or fancy. Just something to haul the kids 4-H goats, or any goats we buy/sell/etc.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

These are not that big of issues. 
abs- over rated!!!
Sensor for the gas tank- shouldnt take that much time to fix, and the $ of it depends
thermostat- probably cost a bit, not gonna lie
and everything else is your usual stuff. Its not like its a total lemon. And as for hauling, look at the owners manual and see how much it can haul, you might be suprised, I was with my Yukon. And as for suv vs. Truck, I will have a suv till the day I die. I spend alot of time camping during the summer, and hate bears, and you have the whole back to sleep in. You can go shopping from store to store and not have to pack it all in the back seat to make sure no one takes off with it. 
I agree with toth, if you do decide to sell it, do it your self. Also, you if you find a high school with a auto class, you can prob. get it fixed for just the parts. Or you might find mechanic that is unemployed right now, or retired and needs some cash and get it fixed cheap.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmm seems like we are having similiar issues here! :slapfloor: 

My mom only has 1 vehicle. She and my dad bought it brand new in 2001. It's a Ford Expedition. My mom's dad (my now deceased Grandad) helped her get it and it was the first brand new vehicle she ever had.

She is very emotionally attached to this vehicle now! Problem is, I am getting my license in May and I will need a vehicle. She wants me to have the Expedition but also talks of trading it in. I am wary of having it as my vehicle (I'd really like a truck). It's speed control hasn't been fixed, gas pedal sticks, needs a new gas gage and it also has been in the shop for several left alignment needs. Now it's leaking oil from a head gasket and we've had to get it jumped almost 5 times since this summer!

Best of luck on your decision! You will make the right one for yourself in the end  :wink:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Most of those issues sound like routine maintenance of an older vehicle. Hinges replaced $100, brakes another $100, thermostat..it depends. I let a Ford Explorer nickel me to death so I understand not wanting to throw away money though. You might follow the advice of selling it in the winter and getting the most out of it. Honestly we are big advocates of minivans - We love ours - pd $2000 2 years ago and have not had an issue despite it being almost 11 years old and then we tow a $700 trailer behind it. Now we can't haul a horse trailer but it has more than paid for itself. And for shorter trips all three of my kids car seats go in the back row..we take out the middle bucket seats and we haul our two ND goats in the center in a x-lrge dog crate. I know when we are at Lowe's loading stuff up people look at us funny as this tends to be truck country but I just smile and think about the $$$ they owe on theirs and their insurance and that I own mine free and clear.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It really is a hard decision, with some $$ I think it could make for a nice vehicle. But as said, I am afraid to sink more $$ into it. 
We put a brand new exhaust system on it about 2 years or so ago, we paid A LOT, and I really think we were ripped off, don't think it needed it as the problem we took it in for <a sporadic miss> continued afterwards. Oddly, it hasn't had that sporadic miss since spring....before this new issue with the check engine light <again I need to have it read, but was told it shouldn't be a big deal when it was read a month and a half ago>. 
Biggest issue right now IMO is brakes and door hinges.

I dont' mind a nice used vehicle, don't need anything fancy and brand new, just something that isn't falling apart, and something that doesn't look to have a lot of issues in it's near future.
I'm pretty easy to please, just as long as we can fit comfortably, and can haul the goats from point A to point B without it being a huge hassle.

Honestly I can't wait to start looking, but I want to wait until after the holidays, too much on the brain right now <especially with a sick goat and Christmas just days away!>.
In the 4 years we've had it, the only time I've ever been stranded is a couple of years ago the battery died. Then last summer when we were waiting for my husband at the kids last 4-H fair show, we used the air conditioner, then when we were leaving, every time I put on the brake it would spit and sputter and die. It was quite embarrassing and extremely worriesome, since we were 45 minutes from home. 
It only does this with the air conditioner on. Happened to me on the way home from July 4th in Indiana, scared the death out of me! We were on I-65 north of Louisville, there was a traffic jam, so I turned on the air and it started acting like it was losing power when I was excelerating, thought for sure we would get stranded. Somehow it worked itself out and we made it home just fine.

I was worried we'd have this issue with the heater, but it works fine. Still I worry so I don't use it unless I really have too... We have had a pretty mild December so far.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> So I've been contemplating...
> Vehicles.
> 
> *Check engine light is on. Something is up with the sensor in the gas tank and now there is something else possibly the thermostat? I need to have it read again.
> ...


My chevy venture has had the check engine light on since right after its inspection in April. Same problem, stupid sensor on gas tank. I told it that it better be out by april or it's going to the junkyard. (yes, i talk/yell to my vehicle all the time......i have 2 ten-year old vehicles and they take turns having parts fall off and/or malfunction, kind of like evil twins)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

PznIvyFarm said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > So I've been contemplating...
> ...


It's so annoying isn't it? I have been wondering if the gas tank exhaust sensor caused the issue with the air conditioner, or if it's the other issue with check engine light.

The check engine light has been on my husband's car too, it's the gas tank cap! GRRRR!!!!! I 'think' he might have had to buy a cap for it I can't remember, anyway we were told not to worry about it, but that light is so annoying...


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the gas sensor it except that it may not pass inspection next time. Chevrolet has an issue with their gauges as the cars age and after running out of gas when the tank read half full on both vehicles I use the trip odometer to keep track of when it needs gas. My bigger issue is that I don't really WANT three cars when we only have two drivers, but with these two, i take turns driving them - i prefer the car b/c it gets better mileage, but when we all need to go somewhere or i need to haul shavings or feed I need the van. My mom made me look at the Traverse last January b/c she worried about me breaking down somewhere with her grandchildren in the car but I hated it - it felt claustrophic, the posts were all blocking my vision, and I couldn't put a full sheet of plywood in the back - so i continue with my old cars, and my husband has turned himself into an amateur mechanic who scours the junkyard and ebay for the parts we need. If his first career fails, he now has a backup lol


----------

